# Chili recipe



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone have a good, simple chili recipe? Mild to medium spice. I like spice, but the family not so much. I've tried several recipes but they are all mediocre. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Search on here. RB II has a good one that I cut in half and did for my family. There are a ton of chili threads on here.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's mine. You can make more complicated by type of meat or brand/type of chili powder.

Quick Chili

1 lb ground or chopped beef
8oz can of tomato sauce
1 onion chopped fine
2+ cloves garlic chopped fine
1 Tbs cumin
2-4 Tbs chili powder to taste
1+ cup beef broth
Salt & pepper to taste
Cayenne and paprika optional

Brown meat in pan. Add onions and sautee' until soft. Add garlic and stir for 1 minute. Stir in chili powder and cumin then tomato sauce and beef broth and bring to slow bubble simmer. Simmer 30 min. Check and adjust for seasoning.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We use Adams brand chili powder, has the best taste for our taste buds.


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

This may seem sacralicious but-----Wick Fowler chili mix(w/beans)Simple and hard to beat


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It's not chili if it has beans in it.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

We did a turkey and a giant brisket for Thanksgiving. Had a lot of brisket left over, so I chopped it up and made chili out of it. Different, but not half bad.

I use the Two Alarm stuff too. Add an onion or two. Pretty good and very simple to do.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

We use Fowlerâ€™s also but will try post #3 above


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Gebhardts chili powder is the best. I know HEB carries it. And it has a recipe on the jar that is very good.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I use Fowler's or Carol Shelby's. I'm partial to Carol's but it's not everywhere. I add an onion and a couple bell peppers and use rotel instead of tomato sause.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you guys know that Carol Shelby and Wick Fowler are the two main reasons we have chili cook-offs today?


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I din't know that. Sounds like there is a story.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wick Fowler here, I've tried a lot of chili from secret recipes but I'll take my 2 alarm with extra red pepper added.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

My recipe....

_4-5lbs Beef Tri-tip cubed(1/2â€-1â€ with all fat trimmed off))and browned with garlic and black pepper(Do Not Drain)._
_1st dump:_
_23 oz. tomato sauce_
_32 oz chicken or beef broth, or water_
_1 cube beef bullion or 1 Knorr beef gel pack_
_5-6 Tbsps. chili powder_
_4 tsp onion powder_
_3 tsp garlic powder_
_2 pkg. Sazon Goya_
_1 Tbsp. paprika_
_1-3 jalapenos, quartered and de-seeded(can also substitute or add serrano) or punctured and floated._
_^^^Bring to a boil, then cover and simmer for 1 hour._
_2nd dump:_
_1 Tbsp paprika_
_2 tsps. comino(cumin)_
_2 tsps white pepper_
_1 tsp black pepper_
_5-7 Tbsps. chili powder_
_^^^Bring to quick boil, then simmer for 1.5-2 hours._


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

scwine said:


> My recipe....
> 
> _4-5lbs Beef Tri-tip cubed(1/2â€-1â€ with all fat trimmed off))and browned with garlic and black pepper(Do Not Drain)._
> _1st dump:_
> ...


Hope we have a long enough winter to try this one also. I love chili...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

scwine said:


> My recipe....
> 
> _4-5lbs Beef Tri-tip cubed(1/2â€-1â€ with all fat trimmed off))and browned with garlic and black pepper(Do Not Drain)._
> _1st dump:_
> ...


Now this man knows how to make chili.
Do you do competition chili cook-offs?
This is the method most used in competition chili, it does take a while but the end result is great.
When I have the time I do a 2 dump recipe.........
Good post.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

I use Fiesta brand whole Ancho chiles from HEB rather than bottled chile powder. It's a bit more work but gives a richer flavor. They have a basic recipe on the bag, but you need to spice it up if you like heat.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

I can remember in the early days of the Terilingua Chili Cookoff, like the first couple of years what a great time. Anything went, rough. GOOD chili. But the wildness was the most fun. Thanks, Wick Fowler. Don't ever remember having any with beans out there.


Miss those days, but now, wife would not have any of that nonsense.


----------

